# 'Witches' arrested over extortion for spells



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The old world still believes.

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/14/9440944-witches-arrested-over-extortion-for-spells


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Old world Spooky ? There are folk here that believe in witchs and/or wicka .
And for that kind of money I might sign up myself.
Mmmmm casting spells over the internet, lets see, I will need a paypal account for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No need to set up a paypal account, BD. Just write a single check for whatever you have in your checking account and send it to me


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> No need to set up a paypal account, BD. Just write a single check for whatever you have in your checking account and send it to me


Check is in the mail, $2.37. Hope I get a "find money" spell.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

In Africa kids are regularly killed for witchcraft under the scripture "suffer not the witch to live". Unchecked religion is scarier than any haunt. /rant.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Check is in the mail, $2.37. Hope I get a "find money" spell.


LOL, I'll get right on that for you - NOT


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you guys are hilarious!

as for the article. i shall be sure and stay away from Romania for a while. they scare me.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol - if they would have collected that money with an offering plate in the name of 'God' - they would have been fine!


----------

